

A case against syntax highlighting (2007) - ingve
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/syntaxhighlighting/

======
Jugurtha
I don't even "see" it, but it's nice to have colors.

Like I don't give importance to what color is what (is green a variable,
yellow a keyword, etc) because that's like trying to do math an relying on
fixed notations (i is an index, x is a variable, etc). I've seen many people
get puzzled if you change letters they're used to in an equation, which is
kind of funny :D

But to say that I'm against syntax highlighting, I'm not. It's simply a
feature. If you _rely_ on it, then..

